# Pet to Uk, Sweden & Rest of Europe



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

We have just hit another bureaucratic hiccup. Europe has the same system as you all probably know - chip, passport, rabies innoc and that's it. Uk blood test and then a 6 month wait. Having set up our 5 pets for the Uk we now find Sweden is completely different - a rabies innoc and then a blood test after 120 days.

Our plans for Sweden look "iffy" anyone have any experience on this.

We are off to the vets tomorrow to see what can be done.

Karen & William


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

We found the same thing last year when we wanted to go to Sweden. You also have to see a vet 7 days before entering Sweden and then 7 days later so in the end stayed in Denmark and Germany as we were only going for a week or two and wasn't worth the hassle. Some people we met were just going to take a chance but we don't take chances with our Barney.
Why is the EU so inconsistent not just with this example but different speed limits in every country.

Zube


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi there

we had planned on taking the dogs and motorcaravan to Sweden on holiday way back in 2004. Our dogs had their UK valid passports, but 
Basically you are right - there is a restriction on entering Sweden where the protocol differs from the UK requirements. It was going to be a case of another rabies vaccination and blood test for each dog, to fit in with the Swedish requirements. 

However, friends who had travelled from Germany to Sweden with dogs and motorhome, did point out that they had done the trip with no checks on the dogs passports. Non at all - bit like when we drive between say France and Germany. 
Obivously a gamble, but I tell the tale....

However, the big factor which eventually meant we postponed our trip - was that there are major restrictions on where dogs can be exercised off lead in the scandinavian countries. We had been in touch with dog owners in Sweden, in our breed - and they told us of their problems.

We eventually decided we didn't were too anxious to want to spend our holiday with our dogs on lead all the time on walks.  

So, I would suggest that some fairly close investigations of dog walking before travelling!

Best wishes
Sally & dogs
(Paludic)


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi All - Thanks for posting your info. Well, I don't know but I may have found how to do it. Norway & Sweden (the same rules apply) are:

Rabies vac
MINIMUM of 120 days later a blood test BUT up to MAXIMUM of when the next vac is due
After vac to be kept up to date 

So, Vac done 30 March 2009
Blood test done now
Next vac due 30 March 2010 -- I think!

I have just emailed Norway and Sweden AGAIN for clarification that I have this correct.

As we are planning 4, 5 or even 6 months up there it is worth it for us. We have 5 pets so I can't wait for the vet's bill!

Karen & William


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Surely the idea of the blood test is to check that the dog's imunity is at the required level. In other words the vaccine has "taken". Once that has been established then there should be no need to do anything other than keep the booster up to date in accordance with the vaccine manufacturer's recommendations. If they recommend an annual booster then that is what must be done. If they recommend a booster every 3 years then that should be ok too. 
After all it is in their interest to sell more vaccines so they are very unlikely to recommend a long interval between boosters where a shorter, say yearly one, could be offered.


----------

